# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  Football Metaverse

## Airicist2

tsubasa.football

twitter.com/meta_soccer

medium.com/@meta_soccer

----------


## Airicist2

"Armed with Renowned IP Captain Tsubasa, Football Metaverse is Set to Revolutionize the Football World Globally"
Football Metaverse Private Limited (“FM”), a company registered and based in Singapore, announced today that it has secured the exclusive global IP rights of Captain Tsubasa.

February 16, 2022

----------

